# "Contradictions" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 25, 2015)

Our winning poet grabbed the lead immediately and held on tight to the very end. Kindly join us in putting our hands together to congratulate our latest first time recipient of our esteemed Laureate. All hail *Boofy* for her excellent winning entry, *"**Thirty Years On"*!

In addition to receiving this month's Laureate, Boofy also has the honor of selecting next month's prompt.



Kudos for a justly earned win, Boofy! It is my sincere hope that you'll vie to add to your collection and grace all of our challenges henceforth. Superbly well done, hon!


----------



## Nellie (Sep 25, 2015)

Great poem Boofy!  Your poem was my 1st choice! :champagne:


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Sep 25, 2015)

Aha. 

Toldja.


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 25, 2015)

Kudos!  Well wrought, well deserved win!  :applouse:


----------



## rcallaci (Sep 25, 2015)

you had my vote the great booferite 

congrats

warmest
bob


----------



## Gumby (Sep 25, 2015)

Way to go, Boofster! Congratulations, you!


----------



## Phil Istine (Sep 25, 2015)

Nicely done Boofy.
Sorry, I didn't get to vote.  I had it in my head that voting was ending on the 30th.  I need a new head.


----------



## Boofy (Sep 26, 2015)

> Great poem Boofy! Your poem was my 1st choice!


Aw, Nellie! :3 Thank you! I thought everybody did an amazing job. I'm honestly surprised I won ^^



> Aha.
> 
> Toldja.


Damn it, Growls -pokes out tongue-

----------------

Darkkin, from such a fabulous poet, that means a lot <3



> you had my vote the great booferite
> 
> congrats
> 
> ...


Booferite is a new one on me, Bob. I like it! Thank you so much for your support ^^

----------------

And thaaaaaaaaankyou Gumby. It was a close one! I was sure you would win out! :3



> I need a new head.



Well... there is work being done on head transplants, Phil ;D

----------------

Thank you to everybody who voted for me, for all the kind words, and to everybody who entered. It was a pleasure to read every entry and I hope we can all benefit from each other's insights and perspectives in the future ^^


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 26, 2015)

Phil Istine said:


> Nicely done Boofy.
> Sorry, I didn't get to vote.  I had it in my head that voting was ending on the 30th.  I need a new head.



To keep anyone from missing out in the future, I'll post a heads up in the Bistro when we're down to a mere 24. 

I absolutely adore your avatar, Phil. Gorgeous.


----------



## escorial (Sep 28, 2015)

well done


----------



## -xXx- (Sep 28, 2015)

yay, Yay & YAY!
*gets curious.er*


----------



## Thaumiel (Sep 29, 2015)

As the source of the quote in my piece, there couldn't be a more fitting winner.


----------



## Boofy (Sep 29, 2015)

Teewhy, guys, really. ^^;

<3 James, u dumb.


----------

